
NYC 1911, 60fps, 4k, colorized - cmod
https://youtu.be/hZ1OgQL9_Cw
======
jiggawatts
It's amazing how "properly dressed" everyone is compared to current standards.
Almost everyone, including young adults, are dressed in a suit and tie with a
hat.

~~~
russfink
I wonder if the hats were necessary fashion, e.g., lots of fires burning for
heat, industry, etc, producing soot that got in your hair.

------
ThJ
I think all those trains, cars, carriages and people would’ve made a lot more
noise than the audio mix suggests. The trains and cars especially should be
drowning out everything else as they pass near the camera. This sounds more
like the audio track of a feature film than anything captured with a
microphone in the field.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Of course it wasn't captured, it's a modern audio track applied to a
colorized+upscaled, originally silent film.

Silent films (which meant that literally no audio track was recorded) did
depend on the cinema _creating_ one, either through people literally banging
on cans, through an orchestra, to an outright Rube Goldberg contraption:
[https://psmag.com/environment/sound-effects-in-the-silent-
mo...](https://psmag.com/environment/sound-effects-in-the-silent-movie-
era-49317)

------
russfink
Maybe there were fewer people in general, but did you notice how few private
vehicles there were, and many people used transit or simply walked? How many
people walk across the Brooklyn bridge today vs. driving in a car?

~~~
Piskvorrr
Yup, this is before the car revolution took off.

